# My Morel Mushroom Pencil Drawing



## hnt4food (Jan 26, 2011)

I just thought you all might like to take a look at this drawing I did of a morel mushroom.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

:yikes: That's awsome


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

you sir have a talent. nice work! Do you do this on the side for cash?


----------



## hnt4food (Jan 26, 2011)

localyahoo said:


> you sir have a talent. nice work! Do you do this on the side for cash?


It is one of my 3 regular jobs. I specialize in portraits and wildlife, with my main specialty being portraits with trophy game (buck, bears,etc) or fish. Here are a couple sample portraits I have done for people in the past.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Awesome job my friend,you have some talent.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

That morel is great. Last year the Art Prize winner took it with a sketch in pencil. You'd probably do well at one of the festivals selling your work.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

FANTASTIC work!!!!


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

That is awsome, looks great enough to cut out & eat !!!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow! cool stuff and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## shroomer (Aug 10, 2005)

Absolutely love it! Great job! I wish I had talent like that.


----------

